# What is the best container to keep Nymphs in?



## Lee2k4 (Feb 20, 2006)

I see Wilkos are selling medium sized vivs at £5 each but I am concerned the nymphs will climb through the little vent holes in the lid. I have a tall sweet jar could I use that?


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 20, 2006)

use it if you can put netting over the top (nylons work to  it was my moms idea and i use he old ones that are washed)


----------



## Rick (Feb 20, 2006)

Deli cups. In the pic below you also can see how I feed fruit flies into the cup.


----------



## Lee2k4 (Feb 20, 2006)

WOW thats a neat idea, I can get deli cups dirt cheap it's just trying to find the foam plugs.


----------



## Rick (Feb 20, 2006)

I use the ones meant for the small fruit fly vials like what is in the pic. Or you could get some bulk foam and make your own.


----------



## Obie (Feb 20, 2006)

I do exactly as Rick does, deli cups w/ foam plugs, except that I also close a layer of polyester screen netting (http://www.bioquip.com/default.asp) under the lid for added grip during shedding. This prevents "the fall" that can happen during shedding once the mantises get larger.


----------



## julian camilo (Mar 24, 2006)

hello. ive been trying to find these transparent plastic cups with lids for a while now, to keep nymphs in, but ive been having trouble. i can find lots of really cheap plastic cups/tumblers in the party section of supermarkets but they never come with lids. ive used netting secured with elastic bands but this can be rough on the nymphs (the jolt from the elastic band coming on and off whenevr feeding is needed etc). i "liberated" a half pint plastic tumbler from a pub and its very sturdy and perfect (if a little small) but no lid is a real chore. so in short, do people know where i can get these transparent plastic cups with lids (in the uk) for quite cheap (ie. not in bulk orders of 1000 etc)?

best wishes

julia camilo

x


----------



## Obie (Mar 24, 2006)

I get my deli cups from www.flyculture.com and I imagine they would ship to the UK. But you can probably get them cheaper locally if you can find them.


----------



## randyardvark (Mar 25, 2006)

have you tried ebay perchance?


----------



## Rick (Mar 25, 2006)

I never have an issue with the mantis not having a good grip using the standard lid for those cups.


----------



## Obie (Mar 25, 2006)

I've only had issues with the lids a couple of times. But they were the only females I had of those species so it was traumatic lol. That was enough to cause me to add the screen. Probably overkill.


----------

